
Jade Templates Introspection - icey
http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/1180958201/jade-templates-introspection
======
spectre
It wasn't until the third paragraph that I realised this wasn't refering to
the Jade Programing Language.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JADE_%28programming_language%29>

